# Shared Neutrals Galore



## jar546 (May 14, 2016)

When you share more than you are allowed to.


----------



## chris kennedy (May 14, 2016)

That wouldn't work with todays AFCI breakers.


----------



## jar546 (May 14, 2016)

chris kennedy said:


> That wouldn't work with todays AFCI breakers.


Or GFCI


----------

